# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Vrasje Masive e Muslimaneve ne Burma ( Maynmar)

## angmokio

Vrasje  e djegje  masive te Muslimaneve por regjistrohen cdo dite ne Burma ( Maynmar) .

Si ka mundesi qe shume media boterore heshtin perpara ketij realiteti tragjik?

----------


## JacobGold

Nuk i plase  askujte sepse eshte kunder rreagim ndaj mizorive te perditshme qe myslimanet shkaktojne ne bote!

Pse nuk flet per myslimanet ne Siri, Irak, Jemen apo ne vende islamike te tjera qe masakrohen nga myslimane te tjere? 

Nuk i dhimset i pa shpiriti askujte.

----------


## JacobGold

> Vrasje  e djegje  masive te Muslimaneve por regjistrohen cdo dite ne Burma ( Maynmar) .
> 
> Si ka mundesi qe shume media boterore heshtin perpara ketij realiteti tragjik?


Si mund te flasin mediat boterore kur shifrat e myslove te vrare nuk e kane kaluar nje bilionshin! 

Vetem atehere mund te kaulifikoheni si kafshe te rrezikuara per zhdukje, ku dhe mund te fitoni nje fare mbrojtjeje nga njerezimi!

----------


## angmokio

> Nuk i plase  askujte sepse eshte kunder rreagim ndaj mizorive te perditshme qe myslimanet shkaktojne ne bote!
> 
> Pse nuk flet per myslimanet ne Siri, Irak, Jemen apo ne vende islamike te tjera qe masakrohen nga myslimane te tjere? 
> 
> Nuk i dhimset i pa shpiriti askujte.


Ik ore psikopat mos i ndy temat me komentet e tua prej skozifreni.

----------


## JacobGold

> Ik ore psikopat mos i ndy temat me komentet e tua prej skozifreni.



Pse nuk flet dhe per mylsot e vrahen dita e dites me nga qindra nga myslo te tjere ne vendet arabe? 

Ke deshire te postoj foto te meshires te myslimaneve ndaj vellezerve te tyre?  :perqeshje:

----------


## angmokio

> Pse nuk flet dhe per mylsot e vrahen dita e dites me nga qindra nga myslo te tjere ne vendet arabe? 
> 
> Ke deshire te postoj foto te meshires te myslimaneve ndaj vellezerve te tyre?


Shko pyet babane te te tregoj per 97- ten ne Shqiperi. Kriminelet e maskarenjte pikerisht anarkine shfrytezojne per te vrare njerez te pafajshem.

----------


## s0ni

Pervec fotove ka ndonje gje tjeter konkrete te merret vesh c'ndodh. 
Vrasje masive e muslimaneve ka dhe ne Siri por faktet jane per arsye te kryengritjes kundra shtetit.

----------


## JacobGold

> Shko pyet babane te te tregoj per 97- ten ne Shqiperi. Kriminelet e maskarenjte pikerisht anarkine shfrytezojne per te vrare njerez te pafajshem.



Ne 97 babai im u largua si rrjelloje e krimeve dhe grabitjeve ore kafshe

----------


## angmokio

> Pervec fotove ka ndonje gje tjeter konkrete te merret vesh c'ndodh. 
> Vrasje masive e muslimaneve ka dhe ne Siri por faktet jane per arsye te kryengritjes kundra shtetit.


_Pikerisht Soni , nuk ka asnje arsye ndaj dhe nuk preferova te beja komente pervec fotove.
Burma (Maynmar) eshte nje vend Budist me minoritet Muslimanet , i vetmi shkak qe keto vrasje kryen eshte fakti se ata jane Muslimane ._

Lexo me poshte nje shkrim nga The Wall Street Journal


Myanmar is no stranger to criticism from Western nations and human rights groups, some of whom still approach the once-reclusive nation with caution despite major economic and social reforms there over the past year. But as the plight of Myanmar’s Rohingya ethnic minority captures global attention, the country is now getting flak from a new quarter – the Muslim world.

Since tensions between Buddhists and Muslim Rohingyas erupted in Myanmar’s Rakhine state in June, leaving at least 78 dead, governments and rights groups have been critical of Myanmar authorities’ actions, which they say have not afforded enough protections to the minority group. New York-based Human Rights Watch released a 56-page report last week asserting that authorities failed to prevent initial unrest, and that security forces in some cases killed and raped Rohingyas.

Myanmar officials have defended their treatment of the group and say they have helped re-establish order and cooperated with international aid organizations to bring relief to the area. The country’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs said in a statement last week that Myanmar “totally rejects the attempts by some quarters to politicize and internationalize this situation as a religious issue,” adding that the incidents of violence in Rakhine State “are neither because of religious oppression nor discrimination.”

Either way, some of the most vocal critics in the past couple of weeks have come from countries that have in the past been more welcoming to Myanmar than the West, including Indonesia, Egypt, Saudi Arabia, Pakistan and Malaysia. Many are concerned that Rohingya Muslims are being discriminated against at least in part because of their religious beliefs – an issue that hits home in their own countries with large Muslim populations.

Speaking to reporters last week, Indonesia’s Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa said that his country would address the matter of violence against the Muslim Rohingyas at a summit meeting of the Organization of Islamic Cooperation in mid-August, adding that Indonesia “cannot tolerate” discriminatory treatment against the group, according to the Associated Press. This weekend, Egypt’s foreign ministry condemned the Myanmar government’s treatment of Rohingyas, saying its envoy in the country has seen extensive damage caused by the recent clashes, according to local Egyptian press.

Malaysia’s government, too, has expressed concerned for the way Rohingyas were treated following protests from Muslims in the country, and welcomed investigations that probe the cause of the violence.

Diplomats and human rights organizations have also criticized Bangladesh for their unwillingness to accept more Rohingya refugees to the country, which already houses thousands of Rohingya refugees. Still, Myanmar – a predominantly Buddhist country – has come in for particularly vociferous criticism, including from some more extreme quarters in the Muslim world, including the Taliban, and jailed Islamic cleric Abu Bakir Bashir.

Both Pakistan’s branch of the Taliban, Tehreek-e-Taliban, and Abu Bakir Bashir have threatened violence against Myanmar. The cleric, in an open letter to President Thein Sein, went as far as suggesting war on Myanmar if violence against the Rohingyas continues, according to an Associated Press report.

All of this opens a new front of pressure on Myanmar to find a resolution to a problem which has burned quietly for decades. Although Western leaders have criticized Myanmar for its handling of the recent Rohingya-related unrest, and the United Nations has called for an urgent inquiry, some analysts believe Western governments are unlikely to press the issue as hard as they might have a few years ago since they’re trying hard to repair relations with Myanmar’s government following years of sanctions. Criticism from once-friendly Muslim nations could help keep the issue alive longer, making it harder for Western governments to let the issue drop.

The Rohingya problem remains one of the most challenging for Myanmar at a time when its government is expanding freedoms for most residents, including releasing political prisoners and easing restraints on the Internet after the country’s military regime stepped down last year. The Rohingya are widely seen in Myanmar as the country’s most unwanted ethnic group, and they are excluded from citizenship laws and restricted in their movements and activities, including marriage and reproduction. Myanmar officials say that many Rohingyas are living illegally in the country, and have appealed to the United Nations to assist with repatriating them or coordinating relief efforts.

Even if pressure does keep coming from the outside world, the problem will likely defy an easy solution.

“The world can lobby for humanitarian assistance for the Rohingya, which will provide short term relief, but it won’t even come close to constructing a solution [for them],” said Greg Constantine, a photographer who has spent seven years documenting the lives of Rohingya refugees.

“It is the bigger questions that need to be addressed for any solution to come,” he added, including fundamental issues related to deciding “who belongs and who doesn’t” in the new Myanmar.

----------


## angmokio

> Ne 97 babai im u largua si rrjelloje e krimeve dhe grabitjeve ore kafshe


Ateher mos ha *** kot po bej komente njerezore .

----------


## JacobGold

Myslimanet ne Burma jane pakice e ardhure pushtuese qe nuk e kishin jetegjatesine sunduese te  nenshtrojne vendasit dhe ti kdhejne ne nje mjerim siq ndodhen Shqiptaret sot. 

Vendasit po pastrojne atdheun e tyre! 

Allahu agbar

----------


## JacobGold

> Ateher mos ha *** kot po bej komente njerezore .


Zoteri ty nuk te plas se po vriten njerez por sepse ato qe vriten jane te fese myslimane dhe po vriten nga jo mysliman, por mbi te gjitha sepse burimet perendimore nuk po i japin randesin vrasjeve ne Burma ashtu siq po ju japin masakrave nder mjet myslimaneve me lindjen e mesme!

----------


## angmokio

> Myslimanet ne Burma jane pakice e ardhure pushtuese qe nuk e kishin jetegjatesine sunduese te  nenshtrojne vendasit dhe ti kdhejne ne nje mjerim siq ndodhen Shqiptaret sot. 
> 
> Vendasit po pastrojne atdheun e tyre! 
> 
> Allahu agbar


Muslimanet ne Burma , Kine , Malajzi , Indonezi apo ne shume vende te tjera ne Azi nuk jane arabe apo turq por jane vendalinj. 
Islami atje ka depertuar vetem nepermjet tregtise qe banoret e ketyre vendeve kishin me vendet Arabe. 

Pra ti mendon se vrasja e bashkekombasve te tu e pastron nje vend ? 

*Hajde guxo e thuaje kete perpara Shqiptareve o kafshe po e sheh po nuk ti hodhen trute ne ere.*

----------


## s0ni

Me duhej te hapja harten te shikoja nga bie Myanmar. Afer Loas, Tailandes dhe Bangladesh... per kto tre te fundit dij aq shume apo pak sa te them qe jane vende te varfera dhe kane probleme per gjerat elementare si uji e buka. Myanmar s'do jete dhe aq ndryshe. Ishalla vazhdojne ti bejne presion shtete me te fuqishme per te ndaluar keto vrasje!

----------


## JacobGold

> Muslimanet ne Burma , Kine , Malajzi , Indonezi apo ne shume vende te tjera ne Azi nuk jane arabe apo turq por jane vendalinj. 
> Islami atje ka depertuar vetem nepermjet tregtise qe banoret e ketyre vendeve kishin me vendet Arabe. 
> 
> Pra ti mendon se vrasja e bashkekombasve te tu e pastron nje vend ? 
> 
> *Hajde guxo e thuaje kete perpara Shqiptareve o kafshe po e sheh po nuk ti hodhen trute ne ere.*


Nuk te konsideroj ty, shefqet krasniqin dhe kompani bashkekombas jo, por mbeturina te mizorive pushtuese 500 vjeqera islame! 

Pakica Myslimane ne Burma eshte e ardhure zoteri dhe jo vendase.

----------


## JacobGold

UUUUUUUUUUU e paske shtuar ate me te kuqe, po pse mo vrasin myslot? Dhuna eshte mjeti i fundit si kunderpergjigje ndaj arsyes dhe kumonikimit te lire! 


pstt, jane tipare shtazarake, veti keto te ruajture fanatikishte ne islam

----------


## angmokio

> UUUUUUUUUUU e paske shtuar ate me te kuqe, po pse mo vrasin myslot? Dhuna eshte mjeti i fundit si kunderpergjigje ndaj arsyes dhe kumonikimit te lire! 
> 
> 
> pstt, jane tipare shtazarake, veti keto te ruajture fanatikishte ne islam


Te vrasesh tradhtare e antishqiptare si ty? 
Sigurisht qe po eshte veti e Shqiptarit dhe e Muslimanit gjithashtu.

----------


## G.S.Vangjeli

Eeeee, mos u zini çuna. Çfarë fjalësh janë këto që përdorni??? Krimi është i dënueshëm kudo dhe nga të gjitha palët. 
Dhimbja e njerëzve është njësoj kudo. Tragjedia që ndodh në raste të tilla është njësoj kudo. Duhet të dënojmë dhunën kudo që ndodhet, e ngado që vjen.
Pavarësisht besimit të çdo njërit nga ne.

----------


## G.S.Vangjeli

Nuk jam mysliman..

----------


## angmokio

Eshte per tu pergezuar mesazhi qe jep Vangjeli aq me teper qe nuk je Muslimane. 

_Profeti Muhamed a.s po qendronte ne kembe kur prane tij kalon nje xhenaze e krishtere . I vdekuri ishte nje i Krishtere i devotshem qe profeti e kish njohur perpara se te vdiste. 
Profetit Muhamed a.s i dalin lot prej sysh dhe nje prej miqve te tij i thote a po qan per nje te krishtere o profet?
Profeti Muhamed a.s i pergjigjet ''Po pse a nuk eshte eshte njeri?''_

----------

